# AM Show Line Dog



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Here is one of my show line dogs. Please feel free to critque her. You probably won't say anything I don't already know about her, but you might see something that I haven't.




























Enjoy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's a beauty in my book )))


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! I know nothing but she is a looker! I would want her twin.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I love her coloring! I pray my Alexa keeps her coloring that way (very similar) and doesn't fade too much. I also like her angles...not too extreme for my personal tastes.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

does this girl have any marhaven or rohan bloodlines by chance?


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

I really like her!! She has a very nice shoulder and, as Stephanie said, not too extreme in the rear. The shot of her moving is very nice as well, she has good reach and follow-through and keeps her feet near the ground. Very feminine as well. You're welcome to send her to Texas!!







I have one of the not-so-extreme American showline girls as well, but her color is not as rich as yours.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I too like that she is not so extreme, she is gorgeous. But Andaka breeds brains and beauty that can work!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Gorgeous! That portrait is stunning. Wow.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

daphne, do you have a website where i can read about your dogs?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote: does this girl have any marhaven or rohan bloodlines by chance?


Nope, not a drop.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't have a website right now as AOL decided not to host them any more.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice female with great feminine features. Nice top and bottom lines, her front pasterns caught my eye - maybe a little weak/long? I really like her, especially if she can think!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

This is her 'thinking'.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a gorgeous, well-balanced, very-feminine female.

Nicely pigmented with good color and bright points. Pasterns look a bit weak and I think her forepaws could be a bit tighter. Shoulder and hind angles look good to me. Nice to see fairly short stifles.







Really lovely bitch.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Just my uneducated opinion. She could use more angle on her front shoulder, but today that is a very common problem. She has good reach. Nice heavy blanket.

Val


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

A few judges thought that too until she gaited around the ring. She doesn't have much of a breast bone, and that makes her look as if she is lacking in front.


----------

